# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Just some pictures of my leopard geckos

## Froggiefressh

This is Luna don't let that cute face fool you she is feisty lol

This is Sunny cute calm and collect 

Sunny and Luna!

----------


## frogster

Nice leos great pic on Luna,Have you bred them?

----------


## Froggiefressh

> Nice leos great pic on Luna,Have you bred them?


Thank you. No I have not bred them. If I decide to breed them I'll have a lot of morphs to pick from because my buddy breeds them, but I think they're are still too young.

----------


## Tyler

They are beautiful i love leo's they have awesome temperament!

----------


## Froggiefressh

> They are beautiful i love leo's they have awesome temperament!


Thank you! I'm a frog kinda guy, but I think leos are pretty awesome their mostly for my girlfriend though  :Wink:

----------


## Tyler

> Thank you! I'm a frog kinda guy, but I think leos are pretty awesome their mostly for my girlfriend though


haha im more of a reptile kinda guy but i like my ABF lol

----------


## Froggiefressh

> haha im more of a reptile kinda guy but i like my ABF lol


Reptiles is how I got into the hobby of frogs. My first lizard which I can't remember the name of I got when I was like 7 and lived for 10+ years. ABF are awesome I have yet to get one. I'm running out of room..lol

----------


## Tyler

same problem with me only with reps lol

----------


## amphiboy77

one time i accidentally got a male and a female leopard gecko and ended up with 2 babies every year!!!

----------


## Tyler

Got Lucky you only had 2 the females can lay up to 2 eggs a month for like 6 months =P

----------


## amphiboy77

wow thats like ...ummmmmmm... 12 eggs  :Cool:

----------


## Tyler

Haha you try and sell 12 geckos :P

----------


## amphiboy77

hey i just got a new leopard gecko. i ant figure out the color morph. all i know is its not regular. so please help me out with this. my new thread will be under other pets or other animals whatever it is. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## arielgasca420

I love that first picture. absolutely adorable. Two of my favorite geckos are leopard and tokay

----------

